# LAHORE | Projects & Construction



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Note: This thread will be updated weekly with construction pics, starting from the oldest U/C pics to the latest ones that we have. On top of Videos, Renders, location maps etc etc*

*However, for projects that we ALREADY have threads on in the "Supertalls", "Skyscrapers" and "Highrises" sections, ONLY the Latest pics will be shown, along with Videos, Renders, location maps etc etc*

*First project that we will be concentrating on:*

*LAHORE | Software Technology Park | OFFICE | 17Fl | T/O*

*Renders:*



















STP construction updates from *November, 2007*.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

@ KB: Still waiting for the Index. 

As promised, weekly updates, continuing with the Software Technology Park:

*Posted on January 9th, 2008*









Work in progress at level 4









stp lahore as on 31st december










*Posted on February 17th, 2008*









U/C pic from january 2008.

First 4 floors completed. They are working on floors 5-8 expected to be completed by first week of march.

*Posted on February 28th, 2008*










*Posted on March 16th, 2008*



















*Posted on May 20th, 2008*


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

updated index :cheers:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Mabarak Center, the best project! :happy:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

@ KB, you've labeled both the "Pace Circle" & the "IT tower" as number "10". Please correct that.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ that was a copy paste error :tongue3:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

I'll be busy tomorrow, so I'm bringing the weekly updates a day earlier for the Lahore, Islamabad & Karachi threads.

continuing with the Software Technology Park (STP):

*Pics as of June 29th, 2008*



















*July 10th, 2008*

Full Height of the building, 17 floors reached:










Bang on Target:



kbboy said:


> Some future targets:
> 
> LEVEL 11 - 25 APR
> LEVEL 12 - 09 MAY
> ...


Some info on the building:










*August 20th, 2008*










*Aerial Views of the Building:*
































































*Taken on 25 SEP 2008*



















*Enough coverage of the STP. Next project to be concentrated on would be Lahore | Alamgir Tower | MIXED | 31fl | 137m | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lahore | Alamgir Tower | MIXED | 31fl | 137m | U/C*

*Render:*










*April 17th, 2008:*










*PIC TAKEN ON 12 MAY 2008*










*June 30th, 2008* Reached Ground Level



















*July 11th, 2008*





































*1ST AUGUST 2008*



















These are all the pics of Alamgir Tower that we have. Next project to be concentrated on next week would be *Lahore | Pace Towers | RES | 24fl | T/O*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

KB, please make the following changes to the 1st post:

- Here's Pace's website for both Pace Tower & the Pace Circle: http://www.pacepakistan.com/index.htm, this other website can work for them too: http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/banners/pace/default.asp

- Add this project: *LAHORE | Xinhua Mall | COMMERCIAL | 20fl | U/C*

- Here's the link to Alamgir Tower's website: http://www.agc.com.pk/at.htm

- Also mention that Mubarak Center will include *6 buildings* and their heights will be 60 fl x 1 | 45 fl x 3 | 24 fl x 1 | 16 fl x 1

- And upon visiting the site of Pace Circle, Jsultan found out that it will be 12 stories tall, not 6:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18069564&postcount=118

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18114129&postcount=130

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18176883&postcount=135

Ofcourse we are not including buildings lower than 15 stories, but Pace Circle is an exception along with Vogue Tower, as it will house the U/C Hyatt Regency Hotel in it.

I have also updated the note:



Intoxication said:


> *Note: This thread will be updated weekly with construction pics, starting from the oldest U/C pics to the latest ones that we have. On top of Videos, Renders, location maps etc etc*
> 
> *However, for projects that we ALREADY have threads on in the "Supertalls", "Skyscrapers" and "Highrises" sections, ONLY the Latest pics will be shown, along with Videos, Renders, location maps etc etc*


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Intoxication said:


> KB, please make the following changes to the 1st post:
> 
> - Here's Pace's website for both Pace Tower & the Pace Circle: http://www.pacepakistan.com/index.htm, this other website can work for them too: http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/banners/pace/default.asp
> 
> ...


Again that website aint working for me (the alamgir one). Did the rest except kalma tower.. I dont see any descent sized renders for it. As soon as I find one, I will update it.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Alamgir Tower's website is working fine for me. Try this link: http://www.alamgirtower.com/


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah, that one's working kay:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Intoxication said:


> These are all the pics of Alamgir Tower that we have. Next project to be concentrated on next week would be *Lahore | Pace Towers | RES | 24fl | U/C*


*Location of Pace Tower:*










*Render:*










*February 4th, 2006*














































*10-06-2007*










*21-08-2007*










*September 2nd, 2007*







*October 27th, 2007*



















*March 3rd, 2008*



















*March 13th, 2008*

Building 11 floors tall:










*May 3rd, 2008*




























*May 26th, 2008*










*June 11th, 2008*



















*July 10th, 2008* on the 18th Floor:










*July 23rd, 2008* 19th Floor:




























*August 9th, 2008*










*September 5th, 2008*










*September 17th, 2008*



















*October 15th, 2008*

Work going on the right side penal of the tower, marked in the following image. This is also the LATEST IMAGE!










Next project to be concentrated on next week would be *LAHORE | Tricon Corporate Office| OFF | 18fl | 76m | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Maps made by fellow forumer *qaiserm*. Showing the location of Lahore's building projects. A few pics of the U/C buildings titled "QM" were clicked by him too.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

You guys are lucky, that just recently, members RANA AAA & J_Sultan provided us with latest U/C pics of Tricon Corporate Office. So now there are even more pics to feast your eyes on!!! :happy:

*LAHORE | Tricon Corporate Office| OFF | 18fl | 76m | U/C*

*Renders:*



















*August 29th, 2007* Sorry for the size of the pics.  They were taken from a cell phone.


















































*5th March, 2008*










*March 13th, 2008*

All 6 basements completed



















*12 MAY 2008*




























*May 15th, 2008*










*5 AUGUST 2008*




























*September 13th, 2008*










*Around October, 2008*

4 floors tall



















*27 NOV 2008*

5th Floor:










*Latest Pic from Today, 28 Nov 2008*










Next project will be: *LAHORE | Mall 99 | Mixed Use | 21fl | U/C*

Until then! Astalavista Baby!!! :wave: :rock:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

kbboy said:


> 7. Ali Tower|MIXED|U/C
> 
> _Height:_
> _Floors: _ 18Fl
> ...


KB you've done it again. Both Corporate tower & Xinhua Mall have been labeled as number "12". hno:

And about Ali Tower, please use this render of it, as all other renders of it now show up as broken links.


----------



## f.e.s.b.r. (Oct 26, 2008)

man.. what a great projects


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Intoxication said:


> *KB you've done it again. *Both Corporate tower & Xinhua Mall have been labeled as number "12". hno:
> 
> And about Ali Tower, please use this render of it, as all other renders of it now show up as broken links.


you should have gotten used to it by now 

Done :cheers:


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Going Dubai-style?!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Pace Circle and Hyatt Regency*

*March 9th, 2009*














































Next Week's project would be: *IT Tower | OFFICE | 23 Fl | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Hyatt foresees good hotel business in Pakistan*

LAHORE: The Vice President, (Technical Services), Hyatt International, Malcom G Turner has applauded Pakistan for standing firm during the time of hardship at global level said it is one of great nation in Pakistan. He was addressing a press conference, which was organised by Hyatt's partner in Pakistan, Pace Circle on Saturday.

Turner also said that Pakistan has the potential to become a great tourist spot and with the passage of time, it would be a good tourist resort. *Further, he said that Hyatt, a leading chain in hotel industry, was committed to building hotels in Pakistan.*

*'The ongoing construction of a Hyatt hotel in Lahore, in collaboration with Pace, would be completed within 30 months and would be open to public. We have a plan to have hotels throughout Pakistan,'* he added. According to Turner, Hyatt has the history of building hotels of international standard in countries, where no other reputed hotel stepped in, such as in Azerbaijan.

At present, the chain was working on 96 projects of which, 20 were in China. Hyatt's goal is to make its hotels a social centre of a city and not just for foreigners. Moeed Rehman of Pace was also present in the press conference.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*IT Tower | OFFICE | 23 Fl | U/C*

*Render:*










*May 2nd, 2008*

Sixty four feet deep excavation support system for five basements completed. This is one of the deepest excavation support systems ever constructed in Lahore:










*24 JULY 2008*




























*15 AUGUST 2008*



















*25 AUGUST 2008*


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Good thing they are changing lahore in a fast pace, unlike other cities. And plus it is meant to be the most safe city too. There is a big mall rising right next to my house in Lahore.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Lahore's Location in the Punjab Province:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Menec3 said:


> Good thing they are changing lahore in a fast pace, unlike other cities.


What do you mean by "unlike other cities"?? :sly: Lets not have a City Vs City competition. But Karachi & Islamabad are improving at an equal or an even faster rate.



Menec3 said:


> And plus it is meant to be the most safe city too.


Thats debatable. But lets not go into it.



Menec3 said:


> There is a big mall rising right next to my house in Lahore.


:cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*A Proposed Tower for Lahore.

40 Stories high, 500 feet/152 meters tall.* 

Pearl Continental (PC) Hotel Tower Lahore:










*Supposed to be a Deluxe Six-star hotel with a helipad on the rooftop.*

- The new hotel would be built adjacent to the existing Pearl Continental Hotel building on The Mall. 

- It will have 600 rooms. 

- Combined with existing facilities, the hotel Pearl Continental would have a total of 1,100 rooms.

- A five-storey car park, enough to accommodate 1,200 cars, would also be built to cater to the needs of hotel guests.


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^

WoW sweet i love PC hotels. If it gets accepted they wont play around and take 10 years coz the company making it is a pakistan invester. :banana:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Some info on the Proposed PC Tower:



RANA AAA said:


> thanks to Azam 4 posting this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RMS Azam said:


> The contruction that you have circled in green is the new PC wing. It will come to the height of the remaining hotel as it stands today. The new tower is going to be built independent of the old building in the tree-covered area at the lower right of the current hotel. Construction work on the tower is yet to start. *It has been delayed because PC is building a hotel tower in Ajmaan, UAE and resources have been diverted over there.*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*IT TOWER*

*10 OCT 2008*



















*January 16th, 2009*



















*7th FEB 2009*










*12 March 2009*



















Next Week's Project would be: *Corporate Tower | Office | 15 | U/C*


----------



## Indus (Apr 18, 2008)

Lahore has so many nice projects.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Indus said:


> Lahore has so many nice projects.


True dat! :yes:


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ IT tower is coming up fast


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Is the mubarak center still fully at work?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Menec3 said:


> Is the mubarak center still fully at work?


The Latest news is, by end of April, it will be.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Hotel One Lahore*










New Image:










Older Image:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Corporate Tower | Office | 15 | U/C*

*Render:*










*Location: Main Boulevard Gulberg*

Integrated in its magnificent architecture are 3 Prime corporate floors, a multi-functional conference hall and an exclusive restaurant on the 3rd floor, 11 corporate office floors, a roof top “member’s only” Corporate Gym and Rooftop Restaurant, 119 car parking space, State-of-the-art amenities and round the clock highly trained security personnel with wireless CCTV monitoring.

3 Floors Basement

*June 25th, 2008*



















Next Week's Project would be: *Xinhua Mall | COMMERCIAL | 20fl | U/C*


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

corporate tower's render luks really nice. it has a decent glass cladding.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A Proposed building for Lahore by the Zaitoon Group.

*ZAITOON TOWER*










Introducing a Luxury Apartment building on Canal Bank, Lahore. Zaitoon Group is initiating a high-rise residential project, designed by some of the finest Architects in the world, offering approximately 130 exquisitely planned two, three and four bedroom apartments with superb finish quality. The building is especially designed to provide exceptional comfort and convenience with excellent facilities and services. Poised to be the most sought after address in the capital city of Lahore, the building is designed to provide a luxurious yet comfortable apartment - a masterpiece of contemporary architecture and distinct styling.


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

I can imagine lahore in 5 years.
It will have a good skyline.


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

The Punjab gov should launch a big project like sindh to build new roads.
In Lahore the roads next to the airport need some fixing.
Or are they already looking into this?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Xinhua Mall | COMMERCIAL | 20fl | U/C*

*Render*










*July 3rd, 2008*

The U/C Tower next to it, is Hotel One.










*July 8th, 2008*










*November 5th, 2008*



















*January 22nd, 2009*

Reaching the Ground Level










*February 26th, 2009*










Next Week's project would be: *Mabarak Center |1*60fl + 3*45fl + 1*24fl + 1*16fl | Mixed Use | 250m | 820ft | U/C*


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

they dig deep in lahore


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Proposed Project:

*RIST Towers – Main Boulevard Gulberg, Lahore*

Estimated Project Cost: US$ 75.0 Million.
Mixed Development comprising; Retail, Condominiums, Hotel & Service Apartments.









Rist Tower, Lahore


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Mabarak Center | 60 fl x 1 | 45 fl x 3 | 24 fl x 1 | 16 fl x 1 | Mixed Use | 250m | 820ft | U/C* - The Tallest Building U/C in Lahore and possibly in Pakistan too!!

Link to its thread in the Skyscrapers Section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324713

*Render*










Done by QM:



















^^ That historical airstrip (Walton airstrip), will be gotten rid off, info by RMS Azam:

_LDA (Lahore Development Authority) wants to turn Walton airstrip into a boulevard connecting Main Boulevard with Walton Road and DHA (Defence Housing Authority) via an overhead bridge, which will pass by the Bab-e-Pakistan Monument. The flying clubs want alternative land for an airstrip before they let go of Walton. Right now there is a lot of wrangling going on between the flying clubs, LDA and the CAA (Civil Aviation Authority)._

*February 23rd, 2009*



















Next Week's Project: *Lahore Ring Road (LRR)*


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Intoxication said:


> ^^ That historical airstrip (Walton airstrip), will be gotten rid off, info by RMS Azam:
> 
> _LDA (Lahore Development Authority) wants to turn Walton airstrip into a boulevard connecting Main Boulevard with Walton Road and DHA (Defence Housing Authority) via an overhead bridge, which will pass by the Bab-e-Pakistan Monument. The flying clubs want alternative land for an airstrip before they let go of Walton. Right now there is a lot of wrangling going on between the flying clubs, LDA and the CAA (Civil Aviation Authority)._


Noooooooo!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

brightside. said:


> Noooooooo!


Well you better get used to it!

_The photo below is looking over and into the foundation of the upcoming Mubarak Center, the tallest building in Pakistan. We were heading in to land and were on our approach run to the Walton airstrip. Note the cranes on the top left corner are completely submerged in the foundation. More interesting is how close the flight path to the runway is to the upcoming structure._










_The pilots told us that there is some pressure to close the air club down. On the other hand, the Mubarak Center is a joint venture between the Abu Dhabi Group and the Government of Punjab. Below is a clip I took from Google earth . It shows just how close to the flight path the construction is._


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

What are they going to do about that house sitting on the edge of the hole from which the Mubarak Center will rise up? Looks ridiculous.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

brightside. said:


> What are they going to do about that house sitting on the edge of the hole from which the Mubarak Center will rise up? Looks ridiculous.


Hopefully they'll get rid of it! Not to forget that a flyover will also be built next to Mubarak Center:










So they'll have to get rid of the house and offer the family compensation. I'm sure they've already done something about it, as its such a gigantic project. Plus a foreign firm (the Abu Dhabi Group) is also involved in this project.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Menec3 said:


> The Punjab gov should launch a big project like sindh to build new roads.
> In Lahore the roads next to the airport need some fixing.
> Or are they already looking into this?


*Lahore Ring Road (LRR) | INFRASTRUCTURE | U/C*

Cost: Over Rs.20 billion

The Lahore Ring Road (LRR) Project is *mega road sector project* being developed by the Punjab Government. The development of this project *will ensure efficient & speedy movement of freight and passengers, removal of traffic conflicts and boosting up of industrial development potential.* The construction of this project includes six lane divided carriage way, interchanges, RCC bridges, reinforced earth abutments/walls, overhead pedestrian bridges, culverts, sub-ways, underpasses, flyovers and allied works.










*Near the Aiport (the red bit):*










*Niazi Chowk Interchange Completed in 07:*










*April 15th, 2008*



















*July 29th, 2008*










*October 28th, 2008*





































More Next Time....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*RESIDENTIAL TOWERS LAHORE, PAKISTAN (Proposed)*
AZHAR architecture in collaboration with Designers East, Lahore, were invited to submit designs for a residential tower scheme in Lahore, Pakistan. The brief consisted of three towers in Lahores financial centre. Each tower represented a different brief in terms of quality of specification and size of apartments. *The proposal consisted of a 20 storey, a 18 storey and a 15 storey tower.* The towers forms were optmised for the living standards of Lahore and also explored efficient building technologies including panelised facade systems and prefabricated elements. The forms were optmised for orientation to the sun, for maximised energy efficiency. Solar Thermal panels on the roof provide hot water for the buildings.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Ring Road*

*January 25th, 2009*





































*January 26th, 2009*










*January 27th, 2009 Status:*


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

They finally constructed a proper road near the airport, it used to be so bumpy when i used to go there. Well afterall the airport is kind of new.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*LAHORE MASTERPLAN* Proposed:
AZHAR architecture in collaboration with Designers East, Lahore, have completed the feasability of a *residential and mixed use development in Lahore, Pakistan. The 25 hectare site is near the center of Lahore, and will provide 3,000 homes.* In addition commercial and community facilities are provided, including: schools, nurseries, sports centre, community center and shops. AZHAR architecture provided their expertise in sustainable communities, and includes an integrated renewable energy strategy.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lahore Ring Road*

*Sagian interchange*










labeled by umiii:




























credit goes to umiii


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Defence Raya | RESIDENTIAL |U/C*





































U/C Pic:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lahore Ring Road - The Airport Section*

*March 6th, 2009*

Credit goes to J_Sultan


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Proposed Project:

*200 Acre Airport City Development, Allama Iqbal International Airport*

The master plan consists of two major Precincts, namely Commercial and Aviation. The Commercial Precinct features lots allocated for Large Mixed-use Developments, Business Parks, Convention Center, Cultural Attractions and Premiere Shopping Malls. The Aviation precinct has been developed to enhance the aviation facilities that cater to the airport and it includes land allocated for the development of an Exhibition Center, Cargo Complexes, Warehouses, Factory Outlet Stores etc. All these precincts will be well-linked through a highly efficient Multi-Modal Transportation network.

The scope of services includes Master Planning, Conceptual Design of Infrastructure, Development of Design Guidelines/ Bye-Laws, Technical Documentation of RFP Packages for Commercial Projects and Assistance to CAA in Transaction Advisory.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lahore Ring Road*

*March 21st, 2009*



















*March 31st, 2009*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

To go to the next page......


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*1700 Acre, Lake City Development*










This 1700-acre Residential Development in Lahore is envisaged to be a high-class development comprising residential plots/ villas, commercial precincts and public amenities including a 18-hole golf course, schools/ college, parks, playgrounds, sports complex, community centers, club house, mosques, utility buildings and other ancillary facilities.

*Location:*










*COST:* $1bn

*USE:* Resort / Residential Dev



















*LAKE CITY: MAP BREAKDOWN*





































*March, 2006*










*October 17th, 2007*





























Pictures:

Entrance

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20567557&postcount=140

Beautiful Interiors

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20567717&postcount=141

PGA standard golf course

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20567834&postcount=142


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Go Kart racing Pics

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35973558&postcount=1199

Pakistani Pit Babes 



















Some foreigners










*Party - Lake City, Lahore*






*Kart Racing - Lake City, Lahore*





















I'll update the other threads later!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lahore Ring Road - Latest Pics!*

*April 1st, 2009*




























*April 27th, 2009*










*May 21st, 2009*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*LAHORE | TOWER 64 | 18Fl | APP*










*Location:*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Expo Center U/C*
























This 60 Storey Tower will be built in Phase 2 of it. Its been approved:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on Ali Tower, at the 12th floor now.

STP in the background.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Khamas Tower*

_Design Proposal Stage

Phase 8

DHA, Lahore_


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Khamas Center*
_Design Development Stage

Phase 8

DHA, Lahore

Pakistan_


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Lahore HQ 
Lahore 
Pakistan 

AZHAR ARCHITECTURE 

a high quality energy efficient building for a headquarter building in Gulberg Lahore. 

The building has been optimised by incorporating 
Highly integrated structure and services strategy 
- Renewable energy strategy 
- Photo-voltaic panels incorporated in the south facing façade, playing reference to Mogul architecture 
- A highly efficient structural solution, ensuring efficient construction


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on the 19 Storey Boulevard Heights

Pics Taken by J_Sultan


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Which is the residential housing project near the Lahore International Airport?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

brightside. said:


> Which is the residential housing project near the Lahore International Airport?


Which project are you referring to?? :? :dunno:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know. I know my mom has two plots near the new Lahore Int. Airport. I remember in 2003 or 04 I went with my uncle and mom to check out the housing society, at that time they were building the road grids and the plots were mainly empty. I can't remember its name. 

I won't ask my mom cuz it'll be weird, she'll ask me why I'm asking such a random question.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

lol! I guess ask in the Lahore Progress thread in Mehfil Pakistan.


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

Intoxication said:


> Lahore HQ
> Lahore
> Pakistan
> 
> ...


^^ Is this Approved or proposed! and do you know the exact location of this!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Most likely proposed, got it from one of Pakboy's newest posts, in the Lahore Progress thread.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Pakistan and South Asia's 1st Hyperstar (Carrefour) opened up in Lahore Recently:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Love the glass facade.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah! :cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Emerald Square - Proposed:

DHA Phase VI










The first phase will see two residential towers and two commercial office towers come up along with a retail podium dedicated to these purposes adorned by elite spacious townhouses. *The residential towers will be up to 25 storeys high, not including the ground plus a two level podium that they will sit on. The office towers will cover 20 floors and will redefine the concept of office space in Lahore.* With state of the art facilities and astonishing finishes, the towers will come to be the most desired address in Lahore’s upscale neighbourhood.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ More on the project:










*Sapphire Square:*

The second phase will focus surely on a deluxe residential offering of *five interconnected towers, each rising up 29 floors.* The towers will be purely for residential use and will have residential bridges, each with 23 floors, connecting them. The three-storey podium on which the towers will be built will house every imaginable amenity for a life of comfort, ease and luxury. The residential homes in Sapphire Square will be supported by a three lined retail avenue allowing residents’ access to the best that money can buy. The shopping street will run through the entire project and will house food and beverage outlets, small bazaars and antique shops, bringing in some local flavour and encouraging the social scene. *In addition, a mixed use tower, with 29 floors catering for offices, commercial space and residences, will occupy the heart of this phase.*

*Ruby Square:*

No independent luxury community is complete without world class hospitality services and the third phase will bring this concept to life with state of the art business hotel to cater for the residents of the area as well as Lahore’s thriving business community. *The five star hotel will be 15 storeys high;* the first five floors will house the hotels’ leisure and conference facilities with the remaining floors comprising up to 600 rooms.

*Diamond Square:*

The final phase will add the final touches to the community by adding *a world class shopping mall as well as a business park with four towers.* The four-storey shopping mall will feature indoor/outdoor plazas and courtyards and will make room for the best of Pakistani and international retail.

*The Business Park meanwhile, will rise above the mall and will offer 23 floors of prime offices space in the most prestigious address in Lahore.*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ A 3D Sketch for the project:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Keeping up with whats been said in this post: 



Intoxication said:


> Just a note:
> 
> The weekly updates "rule" has now been scrapped as all/all the important projects going on in Pakistan have been covered. Now all the activity on the Pakistani threads will depend upon their progress/updates provided by forumers in Pakistan.


Update on *Defence Raya*

Pictures:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39679290&postcount=52

http://www.drgcc.com/gallery_02.html


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ lahore is getting so many world-class suburban projects :banana: , its gettin hard to keep track.. lik this one more though... :cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Recently inaugurated Sagian Interchange - Part of Lahore Ring Road (LRR)


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lahore Sports City Proposed:*

To be located near River Ravi.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on the 18 Stories tall Tricon Corporate Office U/C:










*VIDEO* found by KB.


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

*Update on 18 fl Tricon Tower.*










Working on 16th floor.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

syedahsaninam said:


> Working on 16th floor.


Now they have completed 17 floors......


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lahore Ring road Progress uptil Nov 2009* - Courtesy of Fellow Forumer Strong Hearted










RED LINE = 100% Completed

BLUE LINE = 75% Completed


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Tricon Corporate Office Update:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Saggian Interchange (Lahore Ring Road)

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Strong Hearted said:


>


latest updates


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Strong Hearted said:


> these are the pics from the service lanes at the opposite side of the airport! the service lanes that are adjacent to the DHA phase VIII gate


latest updates of lahore ring road


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Lane marking and landscaping work still left.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice updates bro!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Strong Hearted said:


>


edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Strong Hearted said:


>


edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Strong Hearted said:


>


edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Strong Hearted said:


>





Strong Hearted said:


> *All the pics above are from this portion as shown below in the circle*


edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

yasirniazkhan said:


> I have made an estimated map of the ring road using google maps and a map given at: http://www.lahoreestate.org/map/
> 
> 
> 
> .


LRR on google maps


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Good job SH, keep updating this thread.


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ ya trying to do that


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

updates


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Recently opened ! Shalimar interchange at Canal bank road Lahore*



Strong Hearted said:


>



pics from Shalimar interchange
it includes 1.5KM long flyover , 2 underpasses each of 1.1 km length and 2 bridges over the canal !


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*todays updates of 23 story Lahore IT tower*



Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> They are working on 3rd floor.........


edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*updates of Lahore Ring road Airport section*



Strong Hearted said:


>


edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

J_Sultan said:


> The "PULL" in Lights...!!


Pics of recently inaugurated Shalimar interchange


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Updates of 18 Floors Tricon office*



J_Sultan said:


> Latest Pics... Pics taken today... Cladding work underway..


edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates on Software Technology park!*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*pics by fellow former Bushrazz*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

thats how it would look like after completion


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*latest updates on LRR*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Software technology park.near completion .


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates of GT road interchange at LRR*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates from Canal bank road interchange of LRR*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Package 7 consists of Barki road intersection over Barki road, and full clover leaf interchange called the airport road interchange.*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates on 23 stories IT Tower*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates on recently completed portion of LRR near airport*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## khalid-don (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks Strong for the updates. Lahore Ring Road airport section of the road is very impressive.


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

thanx for ur comments and for sharing ur views on this thread, keep commenting here


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Some more pics of Airport interchange at Lahore ring road*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Some more updates of Lahore Ring road package 16 & 17 ..by fellow former PakiDoperz*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Some more updates from Airport side of Lahore ring road*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates on Software Technology Park*
Pics by fellow former Bushrazz


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

By Strong Hearted:

Tricon Corporate Office


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

By shakeelahmadch:


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pics by see&report.com*
All the below pictures taken today at Airport Interchange of LRR around 5.30PM when streets lights on


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pics by me!*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Work is going on at impressive pace, package 11 consists of Ghazi road interchange, and package 14 consists of 3 lane each side road from ghazi road interchange upto DHA phave V/VI interchange(bedian road interchange - Package 15)


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pics by me!*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Plantation work at Package 7 is at full swing! it seems like this package will be inauguratedd soon*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

This package consists of DHA phase V & VI interchange or Bedian road interchange. This interchange consists of two loops and a overhead bridge!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

u can see in this picture where package 11 & 14 are


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates on 24 fl Pace Towers by fellow former Metropole*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## zeeshan_2011 (Mar 2, 2010)

very good architecture and designing.


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*some renders of Ring road lahore*























































^^ This last pics is exactly the same that ring road looks like at this package


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on the 106m U/C Software Technology Park (STP) Tower


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice picture.......:yes:


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

can't wait 4 more pics of the ring road... a wonderful mega project it is..


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*A diagram by fellow former Shahmeer, showing the construction status of U/C Software technology park (106meters)*










Cladding work in final stages now!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*16th Feb updates of 18 fl Tricon corporate office*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates of Canal road interchange of Lahore ring road, all pics by fellow former see&report.com*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*These pics are from GT road interchange Package 10 of Lahore ring road*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates from Shalimar Interchange (Not a part of LRR, its separate intercahnge)*

*All pics by See&report*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates of 106m STP*

*All pics by fellow former shakeelahmadch*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*VISION: Packages ltd.*

*Description:*

Packages Ltd 
650,000 sq m

This scheme is a masterplan of 90 acres for a mixed-use development split into 3 main phases.

The first phase is predominately a retail development.

*Renders:*



























*Location:* Lahore


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Renders of 24 fl Pace tower that is already T/O*



























*View from Pace tower:*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates of 23 fl IT Tower*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

WOW! I can even see the curved part at the top of the STP forming! And cladding seems to be going equally fast! 

:shocked:


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah u r right, the curved part at the top can be seen clearly now, & yes cladding work is going at impressive pace!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Some guy made this video by using info from this thread:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Strong Hearted said:


>


Looks cool!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest Aerial pic of Package 7 of LRR*

Airport access road interchange of LRR:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Strong Hearted said:


> Airport access road interchange of LRR:


^^ Beauty!! Marvellous!!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Intoxication said:


> ^^ Beauty!! Marvellous!!


Yes and once the landscaping is completed, it would look even more marvelous!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest pics of Lahore Ring road*

*Bedian road interchange*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Site office for Ghazi road interchange *


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Lahore ring road Airport interchange*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Recently completed portion of Lahore ring road, pics by Metropole*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

The ring road is starting to look Sexy!!!! :happy:


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ Lolz yes actually it is very sexy now after various packages have been completed!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Shalimar interchange(Finishing work)



techlahore said:


> Pictures of the Mughalpura interchange as of 3/28/2010


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Updates on 23FL IT Tower*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates of Lahore Expo Center*
Phase 1 of the project is almost 99% complete, phase 2 will start soon that consists of 60 FL tower also!


----------



## pbuddy (Feb 13, 2009)

that looks excellent, the LRMTS.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lahore Expo Centre*



Strong Hearted said:


> *Convention Center*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

KB said:


> *Shalimar interchange*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


____


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

KB said:


> *Lahore Ring road* (from nespak report jan-mar)
> 
> *Phase-6*
> 
> ...


___


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest update of 17fl (101mtrs) Software technology park(Lahore technology park)*



bushrazz said:


>


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ Already a big progress. Pakistan zindabad! kay:


----------



## Honahni (Jul 6, 2010)

Construction is an industry leading publication, devised as an essential tool for key decision makers. Each quarter we combine our research knowledge and expertise to bring you invaluable news, construction performance and analysis in an accessible PDF format. It provides you with all the construction intelligence and trends you need to keep up to date with what’s happening within the construction industry.


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest Updates of Lahore Ring Road (Northern Loop)*

I Had a good drive at the northern loop of LRR today  thought of getting some latest pictures & completed my task successfuly :banana: so I will be posting the pictures of various packages one by one! and let me start with Package 1, Niazi Interchange. It looks now much better since new sign boards replaced the old ones & re-marking of lanes & installation of new reflectors!

so here we go...









*Package 1 ... Niazi Interchange*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pics from P-13, Mehmood booti Interchange*
Finishing work of the interchange in progress!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Package-12, a carriage way between Quid-e-Azam Interchange(GT road interchange) & Mehmood Boot interchange, final carpetting is complete almost, lane marking & light poles work in progress currently, after the completion of this Package, Northern Loop will be complete *


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*LRR Latest updates*

*P-11 Ghazi road interchange*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*P-9 Canal bank road interchange*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*P-10 Quaid-e-Azam Interchange(GT Road Interchange)*

Finishing, Landscaping & horticulture work is almost 99% complete at this Interchange!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates of 101meters Lahore technology Park (Software technology Park)*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Some random shots from Lahore ring road*


----------



## simalik (Apr 10, 2011)

*Excellent work guys*

I am a new member to this forum and greatly appreciate the work of people posting on this forum,I am currently living in Toronto and haven't been to Lahore for about 2 years,i plan on buying a plot in DHA phase 6 very soon...what is the latest progress of the Ring road on a whole? How many phases of ring road are complete and how far is the nearest intersection from DHA phase 6? Also what about the progress of the ring road from defence to Thokar Niaz Baig Motorway Interchange? Finally i want to ask that what is the latest news about the widening of the canal road from Thokar Niaz Baig to Kalma Chowk side? If anyone would be kind enough to answer my questions in detail i would really appreciate it and if anyone can give me a map of Ring Road project on the whole and what part is completed i would really appreciate it again,thanks. Take care,AllahAfiz!!!


----------



## SmokeCity (Jun 5, 2011)

nice work....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Lahore Metro Bus System:



OmI92 said:


>


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

OmI92 said:


>


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Strong Hearted said:


> View of the year


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Inside of the bus:



innovators said:


> nice shot try to take the max shot


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Shadrah Station at night:


Sherjee278 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

And finally some latest info on it: 



O2-Lahore said:


> Few updates/info on MBS :
> 
> 1) Ticket price is Rs 20 - flat & prepaid bus card will have few hundred of rupees worth balance.
> 2) bus fleet is 115 - accoridng to some news source, but it is 45 as far as i know. Each bus costs Rs 80 million i.e Rs 8 corore
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A few rotary turns of the MBS System. Just beautiful!!!!! 



shakeelahmadch said:


> Here we go - a new one from SS FB Page:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

shakeelahmadch said:


>





Strong Hearted said:


> Aerial images from the video posted by Ch Shakeel sb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

really good project


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Thanks!!!!! 

4 min long Video on the Metro Bus in English: :happy:

http://vimeo.com/m/59316519


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

smfarazm.. said:


> 8.5 kms elevated portion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bigger images of the same:



Strong Hearted said:


>


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Aadiiroy said:


> Graphic Model of the whole Metro Bus System





Aadiiroy said:


>





Aadiiroy said:


>





Aadiiroy said:


>


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Intoxication said:


> A video I found:


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

smfarazm.. said:


> Elevated bus station at night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## SmokeCity (Jun 5, 2011)

my cousin didn't believe that it was Lahore


----------



## Levi Ru (Feb 8, 2013)

Intoxication said:


> ^^ Thanks!!!!!
> 
> 4 min long Video on the Metro Bus in English: :happy:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/59316519


Great video !!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on Lahore Tricon Corporate Centre - 18 Floors:



OmI92 said:


> A little bit of progress


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Kalma Underpass tunnel. Opened yesterday on major road. longest underpass in the city.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Isn't it an interchange? With a flyover & an underpass?


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Arfa Software Park


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Looks beautiful this building!  And great idea about opening that Information Technology university there!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Latest updates of Pace Circle Lahore which will also have a 5-star Hyatt Regency Hotel with 300 rooms:

As of 01-04-2013



OmI92 said:


> Pace Circle
> 
> 
> 010420132883 by OmI92, on Flickr
> ...





OmI92 said:


> No! They are working on the basement of the other side of the building. I saw a lot of workers there.


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

kay:




Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> *Lahore Serena Hotel & Business Complex*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

NEW RENDERS OF PACE TOWER LAHORE



united pakistan said:


>





united pakistan said:


>





united pakistan said:


> New official renders work at good pace :banana:





united pakistan said:


>


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Kot Lakhpat Development*











*Project Site*

Latitude: 31°27'7.82"N
Longitude: 74°20'9.24"E


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Serena Hotel and Business Complex*

*Status:* Underconstruction
*Developers:* Pace Barka Properties Ltd
*Contractors:* N/A
*Cost:*$40 million
*Building Type:* Commercial + Corporate + Hotel
*Height:* N/A
*Shopping Floors:* 6
*Office Floors:* N/A
*Apartment Floors:* N/A
*Location: Near Lahore Airport:* Lahore
*Website:* http://www.pacepakistan.com/projects.htm





















Progress on Serena hotel.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*| Emporium Mall by Nishat Group | MIX | 2.75 million sq. ft. | U/C

*Architect Aedas has been appointed to design a 2.1m ft2 retail and entertainment park in Lahore, Pakistan.

The Crystals scheme includes cinemas, food courts, a hotel, retail space and wedding facilities.

The design is inspired by Pakistani jewellery design and craftsmanship.

Marcus Wilkins, Aedas divisional diector, said: “There has been an increase in demand for retail space in Lahore, essentially due to the large population increase and growth of diverse income groups. Aedas is delighted to play its role in helping the city to meet this demand as well as create a significant catalyst for the ongoing development of the area.

“The arrival of the scheme will form a striking backdrop for the area. The Aedas concept of colours, colours and textiles has been inspired by the rich jewelry design and craftsmanship that Pakistan is historically renowned for. We thought this was particularly apt as Lahore is renowned as the cultural capital of Pakistan.”

Crystals forms phase one of the Expo site masterplan in the south western region of Lahore. 


:banana::banana:

























































]*Feb '16 Update
*

Hyperstar 

















Exterior facade

































Underground parking


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Tricon Corporation Center*





Tricon Developers a joint venture between Newage Cables group and Habib Rafiq, its a ninteen storey building on Jail Road adjacent to Siddique Trade Centre on Main Boulevard




























*Today *

Look at the front elevation too, it is also being cladded.


081120134488 by umar shahab1, on Flickr


081120134489 by umar shahab1, on Flickr

]


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lahore Metro Train (Orange Line) 27 km U/C*



500 said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

500 said:


> Approved Design and Color of Train


...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

500 said:


>


...


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Greater Iqbal Park Project*

*Highlights*

* It will have statues of Quaid i Azam, Allama Iqbal, Fatima Jinnah and Sir syed Ahmed Khan.
* The project also includes renovation and preservation of Minar I Pakistan.
* Thematic food courts depicting culture and heritage of all provinces and Gilgit Baltistan are also part of the project.
* A heritage museum will also be built to highlight history of Pakistan Movement. 
PHA will also install illuminating system and dancing fountains. The park will accommodate various recreational facilities.
* Elaborate walkways, manicured gardens, fountains, pavements, a baradari and geometric designs are also part of the project.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Credits: Adil Saeed

*Emporium Mall*


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

*Emporium Mall | Complete*



ZealFied said:


> Few pics my friend took when he & i visited Emporium Mall


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

More....



500 said:


> Basant decor


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

More...



500 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

More...



OmI92 said:


>


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

*Universal Cinema Multiplex

Opened at Emporium Mall*

*https://propakistani.pk/2017/02/21/universal-cinemas-inside-biggest-multiplex-pakistan/*


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

*Walton Packages Mall | U/C*



malpensa said:


> @FB


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

*Pace Circle | MIX | U/C*




ZealFied said:


> Work on front is being done at the speed of snail


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Part of *Lahore Metro Bus*

*Feeder Bus System* (launched on 20/03/2017)

*Route (129 km):*










Bigger map: http://daewoo.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/feeder-map.jpg

Following are the details:

1. *Number of Air-Conditioned Buses: 200 *

2. *Number of Routes: 14 (129 Km of route length)*

3. *Bus will arrive every 10 minutes*

4. Automatic Fare Collection System

5. Buses have the following features:

• Automated announcement in buses like Metrobus System such as bus stop.
• Surveillance system inside the bus
• Ramp for Specially Challenged person (Wheel Chair passengers)
• Seats for Specially Challenged person 
• Door sensor for passenger safety
• Temperature inside the bus can also be viewed in the Control centre

6. Same Metrobus Card will be used both in Feeder Bus and Metrobus System

7. An integrated fare will be charged for travel between two points irrespective of the number of modes/services and operators involved in making the journey.Fare structure is as follows:-

• Flat fare of Rs. 15 per trip will be charged for passenger traveling in Feeder buses irrespective of travelled distance.
• Additional Rs. 5 per trip will be charged for passenger transferring from Feeder Bus to Metrobus.
• No additional fare will be charged for passenger transferring from Metrobus to Feeder Bus.
• Additional fare of Rs. 5 per trip will be charged for passenger transferring from feeder to feeder buses.
• Maximum fare of Rs. 25 will be charged for three trips.
• Passenger must transfer to next bus within 30 minutes to avail discounted fare.

8. *Operations timings: 6:00 AM to 11:00 PM*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Packages mall,Lahore*









































































































































































































































































































































































https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d111f634a08727d3436dc49841e84483&oe=59BF5FAE


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Too many pics in one post bro & most are not showing up.


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Intoxication said:


> ^^ Too many pics in one post bro & most are not showing up.


All are showing here . I'll divide in 2,3 posts from next time on.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh ok. Can see them all now.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Lahore *Orange Line Metro Train* Project Under Construction Stations are taking shape


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Tracks Laying Underway for Orange Line Metro Train Project


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Prosposed Sheraton grand hotel & residence in Lahore, construction expected to start soon*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Lahore Metro Orange line update:



RANA AAA said:


> *Updated pictures of Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Project Package - 1 ( railway crossing )*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

More of the Orange Metro line:



500 said:


>





AliAbid said:


> More..:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

After the Orange Metro Train line and Green Metro Bus line, Purple Metro Train line will start (and after that Blue Metro Train line):



At203 said:


> Overall Look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem to be following this plan:


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Arena walk n shop under construction in lahore*










*Arena - Johar Town Lahore*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Indigo heights, currently underconstruction*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Chughtai's lab HQ under construction*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Trial run of the 27 km Orange line Metro Train in Lahore. With work on two more lines (Purple - 32 km & Blue - 24 km) to begin soon:



tabeb noor said:


> Successful trial run of orange line metro train today in Lahore... Allah be praised!





tabeb noor said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

500 said:


>


:happy::happy:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

great!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> great!


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Next page >>>>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A station of Lahore Metro:



RANA AAA said:


> *Orange Line Metro Station Mahmood Booti
> *


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Test Run



500 said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Some pics from the Test run:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Lahore Metro Orange Line


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Dolmen Mall | DHA | U/C*

*FOUNDATION-LAYING CEREMONY TAKES PLACE FOR DOLMEN MALL IN LAHORE, PAKISTAN*

The foundation-laying ceremony for Dolmen Mall took place in Lahore, Pakistan, on Friday 13 September.

Directors Chris Lanksbury and Xavier Grau, with Architect Pierre Cnops, attended the ceremony and outlined the design concept for this new retail and leisure destination to the assembled 450 guests.

*A 75,000m2 GLA luxury shopping centre located within the Defence Housing Authority (DHA) grounds in Lahore, Dolmen Mall will offer three levels of shopping, a food court on the upper floor, a hypermarket on the ground floor and two levels of basement parking for 2,000 cars.*

The design uses traditional Islamic patterns on perforated contemporary surfaces, employing geometrical shapes to stunning effect.

The context-appropriate façade makes use of subtle pastel colours and textures which complement the scheme’s landscaping, while a striking feature roof ‘drapes’ over the building, creating a wave-like canopy to emphasise the entrances.

Dolmen Mall was designed by Chapman Taylor’s Benelux studio for Dolmen Group.







































*Current Status


























*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Indigo Heights | Gulberg | U/C

Rendering:


















Current Status:






Source: Zameen.com*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Orient Square | Johar Town | U/C

Floors: 42
Height: 500 ft

Rendering:










Current Status:


























*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Goldcrest Mall & Residency | DHA | U/C

Rendering:










Current Status:


























*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Penta-square Apartments | DHA | U/C

Rendering:










Status:



































*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Indigo Boutique Apartments | DHA | U/C

Rendering:










Current Status:






Indigo Apartments | Gulberg | U/C














*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Usman ali said:


> *Orient Square | Johar Town | U/C
> 
> Floors: 42
> Height: 500 ft
> ...


500 ft? That's like 152m. Not bad for Lahore. Will this be the tallest building in Lahore then?


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Intoxication said:


> 500 ft? That's like 152m. Not bad for Lahore. Will this be the* tallest building* in Lahore then?


It says so here:








LDA approves plan for construction of city’s tallest building


LAHORE: In line with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan for encouraging construction of high-rise buildings to save precious land, the Lahore Development Authority on Monday gave a go-ahead for t




www.pakistantoday.com.pk


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Ramada Lahore | Gulberg | Opening Soon






















 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=506948920162343


*
Source

The hotel seems to have had a soft launch instead of a proper opening due to the ongoing coronavirus situation.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Usman ali said:


> It says so here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad. Lahore lacks high rises, compared to Karachi and even Islamabad.


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Defence Raya | DHA | U/C

Developers: *DHA & BRDB

The project consists of high-end luxury villas, a golf & country club, condo's, and a commercial center.

*Master Plan:










Villas:



















Condominiums



















Commercial Center



















Current Status:*






















































































































*




Source: Zameen.com*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Defence Raya | DHA | U/C

Developers: *DHA & BRDB 

*Update May '20





*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Zameen Opal Apartments | LDA Avenue | U/C

Rendering:




























Construction Status:




























Source: Zameen.com*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*High-Q Tower | Gulberg | U/C

Render:










Construction Update:




























Source: Zameen.com*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Usman ali said:


> *Defence Raya | DHA | U/C
> 
> Developers: *DHA & BRDB
> 
> ...


*Update on Defence Raya





*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Indigo Boutique Apartments | Gulberg | U/C




























Source: Zameen.com*


----------

